# هل اللغة العربية توقيفية من الله تعالى؟؟؟



## ابن سينا (11 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اللغةهي من نتاج اجتماع البشر للتعبير عما يريدون والافصاح عما يصول في صدورهم ويجول في عقولهم ,ومن الطبيعي ان يبحث الانسان عن وسيلة لينقل ما في ذهنه الى الآخرين كي يتأتى التفاهم ويوفى الغرض من إيجاده,والوسائل التي يملكها الانسان ويمكنه ان يستعملها لا تخرج عن ثلاث,اولها اللفظ(النطق),وثانيها الاشاره,وثالثها المثال وبما ان الاشارة والمثال فيهما تكلف وعدم التوفر وعدم الاحاطة لكافة الاشياء والمفاهيم مثل الايمان والصدق والكرم والحب والكراهية اي الموجودات حسية وعقلية ,والمعدومات ممكنة وممتنعة,لجأ الانسان الى اللفظ (النطق) لانه ايسر واعم في التعبير وهوطبيعي في الانسان وينتج من حركة اللسان الطبيعية في التجويف الفموي بين الفكين واهتزاز الاوتار الصوتية ,ويكون طبيعي وبدون تكلف او عناء,وهذا هو إبداع الخالق وعظمته في تصوير بني آدم ونعمته عليه.
وهذا ينطبق على كل بني آدم من عرب ومن عجم على الاطلاق,وقد يكون للبيئة أثر في انتقاء اللفظ وإعتماد النطق,فالبيئة من قساوة ووعورة او سهول وخضرة تأثر في جزالة اللفظ وبيان نطقه او في ركاكته_هذا ما اراه _ ,فكل قوم وضع الفاظًا تدل على اشياء وافعال ,وهذه الالفاظ المركبة من الحروف إذ تواطؤوا عليها تصبح لغة تخاطب بينهم ووسيلة تعبير عما في النفس,والعرب كغيرهم وضعوا الفاظًا واتفقوا واصطلحوا عليها فيما بينهم واصبحت لغتهم التي يتسامرون ويتحادثون بها,فهي من اصطلاح العرب وليست توقيفًا من عند الله تعالى,ولكن لكونها لغة سامية (بمعنى راقية) في التعبير والايجاز وذات الفاظ دقيقة رقيقة اختارها الله تعالى على ما سواها من لغات وجعلها لغة كلامه(القرآن).
واما القول بانها توقيفية فهذا يعني ان تصلنا عن طريق الوحي وان ينزل الله الكتب بهذه اللغة التوقيفية ويعلم انبياءه اللغة العربية,وهذا غير وارد لأن الوحي الذي نزل على الانبياء لم يذكر ان الله عز وجل قد انزل اللغة العربية مع كل رسالة, وان الانبياء تكلموا بلغات غير العربية كما يقول الله تعالى:"وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه",وبهذا يثبت ان اللغة ليست توقيفية من الله.
واما قول الله تعالى:"وعلم آدم الاسماء كلها",فإن معنى الآية ان الله عز وجل علم آدم الاشياء وخواصها والحقائق ومعانيها.
واما قول الله في كتابه العزيز:"ومن آياته إختلاف السنتكم",فالمقصود هنا لغاتكم ولا دلالة فيها على ان اللغات من وضع الله,لأن المعنى أن قدرة الله تتجلى ايضًا في كونكم تختلفون في اللغات والالسن ,وليس المعنى أن الله وضع اللغات المختلفة.
وعليه لا يوجد اي دليل شرعي على ان اللغة العربية توقيفية من الله.
هذا والله اعلم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 مايو 2006)

نعم .هي لغة القرأن الكريم .ولغة اهل الجنه.


البغدادي


----------



## BISOOO (11 مايو 2006)

[frame="5 80"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انها اللغة التى تعلم بها نبينا وحبيبنا سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام القرآن الكريم 
فهل من اي قول آخر
[/frame]


----------



## BISOOO (11 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انها اللغة التى تعلم بها نبينا وحبيبنا سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام القرآن الكريم 
فهل من اي قول آخر


----------



## منعم (11 يونيو 2006)

اللغه العربيه لغه القران وكلام النبى عليه الصلاه والسلم جهلناها فكيف العودة لها من جديد


----------



## نظرة ومدد (13 يونيو 2006)

تعلم اللغة العربية واجب إسلامي على من يجهلها من المسلمين، والحرب عليها حرب على الإسلام لتخريب معاني القرآن والسنة


----------



## touqanar2000 (27 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم
لا شك أن ما قدمته من أفكار جديرة بالإهتمام وإن كنت أخالفك في النتائج. أولا علينا أن نميز بين اللسان واللغة. اللغة من اللغو وعباد الرحمن يعرضون عنها لبطلان العديد من مفرداتها. أما اللسان وما هو دارج عصريا من نقل مفاهيم فنوعان: لسان توقيفي من الله سبحانه يمثّل القرءان الكريم نصا (وهذا لا خلاف فيه) وكتابة ومن أدلتي قوله سبحانه (وليكتب كما علمه الله...ءاية 282 البقرة)، وانا لا أعلم مصدراً توقيفياً أتعلم منه الكتابة باللسان العربي سوى القرءان. ولسان ءاخر غير توقيفي تبقى فيه مفردات وتموت أخرى مستقبلا.
ما سبق يمثل موجز لأفكار عديدة. في البدء علينا أن نناقش القرءان من حيث كونه كتاب توقيفي أم لا ومن ثم نناقش اللسان. أما قوله سبحانه (إنا جعلناه قرءانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون) فيفيد تغير في صيرورة الكلام ليصبح قرءانا عربيا. أما الأصل فقد يكون عددي وقد يكون شيء ءاخر علمه عند ربي. 
شكراً لمشاركتك وأتمنى أن ننطلق من نقاط نتفق عليها للوصول إلى ملتقى في المفاهيم. أما أساس الإنطلاق حسب قناعتي فهو إدراك أن القرءان أولا كلام الله سبحانه. وهنا أود أن أشير أن قراءة أي كتاب قديم تجعل الباحث يجد صعوبة في الفهم بسبب وجود العديد من المفردات غير الدارجة على اللسان. أما القرءان فأنت تقرأه وتعتقد أنه أنزل اليوم: إقرأ القرءان وكأنه عليك أُنزل. 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ابن سينا (14 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز المهندس touqanar 2000,اولاً اهلاً وسهلاً بك وحيّاك الله وثانيًا انا اسف على تأخري في الرد ,ولفهم اوضح للموضوع إليك هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12604


----------

